# 771-Signal loss on the off-air tuner...(792)



## tomlin (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm getting the "_771_-_Signal loss on the off_-_air tuner_...(_792_)" error on BOTH my HR24s (w/ AM21s). If I disconnect the coax from the AM21 and connect it directly to the TV, I get all my locals fine, so it isn't the antenna. I've tried the red button reboot and redoing the Antenna Setup to no avail.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Your AM21's might be toast OR your antenna reception is not sufficient enough for the (AM21) off-air tuners.

Has the AM21 worked in the past with your antenna?

Did you change/move location of your antenna?

*Error 792* Antenna Problem: Loss of signal from over-the-air antenna.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I had an AM21N that died a few months back and I tried it on multiple receivers. Didn't work and the signal strength screen would show 7% strength briefly at times then go to 0%. It stopped working after a thunderstorm. 

Anyway, I replaced the AM21N several weeks ago and the new one works fine. I believe I was receiving the same OSD message as you were on the one that died. It died right at the 2 year old mark.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Have an AM21N on an HR21 that did this recently after a firmware update.

RBR, disconnecting then reconnecting the AM21N, etc. didn't work either.

Finally, this worked. 

First reset all the OTA channels,
Then power down both the AM21N and DVR (that is pull the plugs to both ).

Disconnect the AM21N from the loop.

Power up only the DVR and make sure all OTA channels are gone.

Pull the plug on the DVR again. Reconnect the AM21N to the loop, then power the combination back up and (hopefully) the DVR will detect the AM21N anew.

Run the OTA setup and the channels should be back.

A PITA having to do this on two DVRs I know, but give it a try anyway. What have you got to lose?


----------



## tomlin (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for replying you two. Let me try HoTat2's suggestion. I can't believe BOTH AM21s would go out at the same time. They both worked 1 day and didn't the next. It DID happen during a thunderstorm though. We watch a sub channel (8.3) OTA during bad weather when the DTV signal is gone due to rain fade. 8.3 is a NOAA weather channel.

Thanks again.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I've seen problems on receivers (as well as once on a plasma TV) that were fixed by completely draining the capacitors in the device. When an H20-100 has this problem it manifests by it losing the ability to get signal on 99/103 (101/110/119 are fine) and once by causing it to lose the ability to tune OTA. If you have a device with an actual power on/off this is easy to do as you can unplug it, try to turn it on/off a few times, then let it sit for an hour. Unfortunately the AM21s don't have that, so you'd have to do it the slow way, by unplugging them for days to let the charge dissipate on its own.

If HoTat2's suggestion doesn't work, try unplugging them and leaving them unplugged for a few days. After that time, try one, if it doesn't work continue the leave the other unplugged for a week. Hopefully that should be long enough, but you never can tell how long it takes a cap to drain, a cap that is high power or leaks slowly can take months.

If you or someone you know knows what you're doing electronics-wise you could try opening it up and manually discharging the caps as that would be much faster!

No guarantees this is the problem, but since they don't work now you've got nothing to lose. Even if you end up replacing them, I'd keep these two around for a few months in storage, then bring them out one day and see if they work. If they do, you have spares or can sell them. If not, http://directv.com/recycle


----------



## tomlin (Nov 8, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> Have an AM21N on an HR21 that did this recently after a firmware update.
> 
> RBR, disconnecting then reconnecting the AM21N, etc. didn't work either.
> 
> ...


This worked!!

Thanks all.


----------

